# Palafox Fishing was awesome today!!!



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

The white trout were coming over the rail 2 at time today, as I took a walk during lunch.

Mullet were swimming everywhere with nets-a-flying.


----------



## orbiting headquarters (Oct 30, 2013)

Sounds good. Drove to mobile today, mullet and reds were everywhere in the bay.
Wished I was in a boat fishing and not in my van working.


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

Where are you deferring to when you say palafox fishing?


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

He was deferring to me so I can tell you it's Palafox Pier...lol


----------



## Rob J (Apr 7, 2013)

It's the pier at the end of Palafox street in downtown Pcola.


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Wirelessly posted

I need to get a new cast net! I have a 6 foot bait net and it's not big/heavy enough to catch mullet. The few times I have caught mullet in it was from luck, one of the other mullets probably tripped this mullet to save the others.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Yakavelli said:


> I can tell you it's Palafox Pier...lol


South End of Palafox Street, Downtown Pensacola


----------



## Pomponius Maximus (Apr 12, 2013)

After getting a royal butt chewing from my 90 year old Granny for giving her " the stupidest fishing report I ever heard" ...I`m gonna have to call total BS on the op.....
She spent 8 hours in the broiling sun with a double drop rig and caught nothing but a few pinfish,...and now her Chiropractor says she`s got sun poisioning. The cussing and railing got pretty loud,..i would have more to say about this `report` but I`m getting another call from her.......
again........no fish at palafox...


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

Timing is everything...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Pomponius Maximus said:


> After getting a royal butt chewing from my 90 year old Granny for giving her " the stupidest fishing report I ever heard" ...I`m gonna have to call total BS on the op.....
> She spent 8 hours in the broiling sun with a double drop rig and caught nothing but a few pinfish,...and now her Chiropractor says she`s got sun poisioning. The cussing and railing got pretty loud,..i would have more to say about this `report` but I`m getting another call from her.......
> again........no fish at palafox...


There is no fish there this morning.

But when I posted, there were many. They started biting real good at 11 am. 

I can watch the action from my office, and when it gets going great, I gotta take a walk around the Plaza and have some FUN talking with angers, learning their technic, and watching the fish come in two at a time.

Sorry bout your granny, maybe I should text her when the fish arrive, show where to cast, and share some Palafox how to knowledge.

Hint: Cast at the sign that is there now "TUG" as far as you can, free line.


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

^^^^^Ya! Yakavelli, ya right. I recall former fishing buddy and I sitting on 3 mike bridge for couple hours and not get a bite. Someone rang the dinner bell and we started catching on every cast, as soin as hook hit the water, and type of bait was no issue. 40 minutes laterwe were back to drinking beer and working on our suntan. Timing; Ya!


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I can't recall how many times I've stood arm's length away from someone who couldn't buy a bite...while I'm tearing them slap up. That's fishin...


----------



## fishn4real (Sep 28, 2007)

Yakavelli said:


> I can't recall how many times I've stood arm's length away from someone who couldn't buy a bite...while I'm tearing them slap up. That's fishin...


And sometimes visa versa. "That's fishin.." and sometimes That's catching>


----------



## Pomponius Maximus (Apr 12, 2013)

Sez Banana Tom,..." maybe I can text her "......are you kidding me ! ! !

If she gets your number and finds out you got an office down there she will whip you like a step child that's stolen her Buick.....! ! !

If she doesn`t stop threatening me I`m gonna have her arrested........gonna forget I ever heard about palafox........

THE END......


----------



## Yakavelli (Mar 17, 2010)

I thought you were trying to be funny but you're sounding kinda serious now lol. Are you even a fisherman? Have you never caught fish one day and gone back to find you can't even lose a bait the next day? When fishing's hot, it's hot. It don't mean it'll be hot tomorrow lol. 

...and what kinda chiropractor diagnoses sun poisoning?


----------



## Pomponius Maximus (Apr 12, 2013)

" what kind of Chiropractor ".....

The same one that told her she had fish odor syndrome........he`s older than her.....I asked to see his license one time...


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Pomponius Maximus said:


> If she gets your number and finds out you got an office down there she will whip you like a step child that's stolen her Buick.....! ! !.



Let me understand your position ~~~~~~~~~~~~ 

Someone (Such as I) posts a real time fishing report, on what is occurring at that moment. 

You expect that OP (Such as I) to guarantee that anyone can go to the same place at a later date and reproduce the same results???

And now that you can not produce the same results, you bash the OP (Such as I)??

You (Such as Pomponius Maximus) are your grandmothers grand child.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

I'm about your grandmothers age. Whats the name and number of that Chiropractor?


----------



## Mullet Killer (Dec 25, 2012)

Any kings yet?


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Have not seen any yet. A good amount of mullet.


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Pomponius Maximus said:


> " what kind of Chiropractor ".....
> 
> The same one that told her she had fish odor syndrome........he`s older than her.....I asked to see his license one time...


Check his stack of comic books. It's (the license) got to be in there somewhere.

Fish odor syndrome. Afraid I'm unfamiliar. Is he a Chiropracter or a Gynocologist?


----------

